# Saddle Pads



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I haven't tried the others but I regret selling my 5 Star.
I rode with a gal who had a CSI, she felt it wasn't worth the money. 



Of ones not mentioned: 

I hated my Impact Gel. I have been currently using Professionals Choice fleece and felt bottom Air ride pads. I used them, didn't like them after one "popped" then went back to them.
Diamond Wool for a cheap using pad.
And I have fancy black gator with silver dots Wade pad for show. 

Wade Saddle Pads: Custom made Saddle Pads, Features and general information - Broken W Cowboy Gear


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

5-Star or Professionals Choice Air Ride/SMX are all I am using right now. I have a Diamond Wool in my trailer as a spare, but it pills and then rubs, so if you use that, plan to put a good wool liner pad under it. I have not liked Impact Gel. Two friends have CSI pads. One loves hers, the other hated it and sold it.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Love my 5 Star, always have, but ended up riding Fergie with a Coopers Ridge Coopersridge | Quality Products for Horse and Rider It worked better for her than the 5 Star....now to see what works with the new horse...


I keep looking at my 5 Star and thinking I should sell it, they hold their value so well, but at the same time, what if I need it again...decisions, decisions.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I have one Diamond Wool that sits there for a spare. As @SilverMaple said, it pills up. I have two 5Star saddle pads, I just got my second one as I needed one a little thinner than the one I have and I love them. I think that the Best Ever pads are made pretty decently but I like the way the 5Stars contour with the horses back better. The others that you mentioned, I don't know anything about.

@COWCHICK77 I have been eyeballing those Wade pads for quite some time because they sure are pretty. How are they? They look like they can be kind of hard with the foam inside of them. What do you think about them as far as using them often?


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I think I will buy a five star when I am buying again. Because I really had made a mess of Bones’s back I bought a thin line sheepskin with the shims. I do like it, but it is as high maintenance as the horse. I will say I had an issue with the original one I purchased at 11 months of owning it and they replaced it. It is a good company I think. 

They carry a wool I wondered about since they are such a good company. It is super expensive though.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm going to say the opposite and say I love and my horse loves our impact gel pad, I also have a 5 star wool pad and I switch between them both when I ride


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

LoriF said:


> I have one Diamond Wool that sits there for a spare. As @*SilverMaple* said, it pills up. I have two 5Star saddle pads, I just got my second one as I needed one a little thinner than the one I have and I love them. I think that the Best Ever pads are made pretty decently but I like the way the 5Stars contour with the horses back better. The others that you mentioned, I don't know anything about.
> 
> @*COWCHICK77* I have been eyeballing those Wade pads for quite some time because they sure are pretty. How are they? They look like they can be kind of hard with the foam inside of them. What do you think about them as far as using them often?



Mine is hard. especially comparing to something like a 5 Star or a Pro Choice air pad. 

It is also a little thicker and bigger than what I what of bought new if I ordered it myself. It is a 32x34, 1.25 thick. (2000 series) plus I use a wool liner with it since it is a $375 pad new. I bought it used.


I mainly use it under my cowhorse saddle.(I don't ride it very long. Arena work) It doesn't slip at all. He sweats evenly under it and it hasn't burned his back.
I used it one day to ship yearlings all day under my cowboy saddle and no complaints either from me or horse.
I can't say Ive used consistently enough to sing its praises or cuss it. 

I think it is super fancy and Ive received compliments when Ive used it. For a general use pad Id pass due to the price tag. For a show pad or something fancy Id say, buy it.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Skito pads! They are very well padded and good for treeless or treed saddles. Very expensive, but most made to order for your horse.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Golden Horse said:


> Love my 5 Star, always have, but ended up riding Fergie with a Coopers Ridge Coopersridge | Quality Products for Horse and Rider It worked better for her than the 5 Star....now to see what works with the new horse...
> 
> 
> I keep looking at my 5 Star and thinking I should sell it, they hold their value so well, but at the same time, what if I need it again...decisions, decisions.


I've never heard of them! 
Curious, what about the Coopers worked better than the 5 Star?
At first glance they look like a big English pad for a western saddle. How interesting...


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

COWCHICK77 said:


> I've never heard of them!
> Curious, what about the Coopers worked better than the 5 Star?
> At first glance they look like a big English pad for a western saddle. How interesting...





Well to tell the truth looking at it, I still think the 5 Star looks better, BUT. this was a show special that my trainer convinced me to buy, and Fergie just moved so much better with the Cooper...she was far freer in her back and worked through a lot better. Now I will have to see how my saddle fits Stella, and decide what pad will be better...


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

AnitaAnne said:


> Skito pads! They are very well padded and good for treeless or treed saddles. Very expensive, but most made to order for your horse.


For some reason I thought they only made english and endurance pads. But after looking at their website they make a large variety of pads. Interesting!


----------



## QueenofFrance08 (May 16, 2017)

Love my Toklat Matrix T3 Western pad with shims. They're even making some that look a little less plain I think these days. I have the woolback bottom because my horse seems to like it better. I was cheap and go the memory foam inserts but my friend has the Ortho Impact ones and those are pretty nice too.


----------



## dogpatch (Dec 26, 2017)

Here is a compelling article about the military six-layer saddle blanket, which you can make out of an army surplus wool blanket. https://sreinhold.wordpress.com/2009/12/15/which-saddle-pad-is-best-is-there-a-right-answer/ I cut down a queen size merino wool bed blanket to make one for my horse. Though I haven't used it much, I'd have to say it's the most secure pad/blanket I've ever used in terms of helping to keep the saddle on my withers-less mare. I really love the thing.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I use a HAF pad...you can change the padding to fit your horse's needs. They aren't that cheap but really work well.  I use it for my treeless AND my regular English saddle. You can add or remove the padding, build it up etc.


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

AnitaAnne said:


> Skito pads! They are very well padded and good for treeless or treed saddles. Very expensive, but most made to order for your horse.



I second Skito pads! Sometimes you can find really good deals on ebay.


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

Love my 3/4" 5 Star! Still looks new after several years. Anything with gel or neoprene builds up too much heat for my liking, not at all helpful in our Texas heat.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

I rode star in Prof Choice Air Ride & SMX pads. But got away from them and ended up riding her with a thicker wool felt pad. Inherited a Diamond Wool and really loved it. I did not have any pill problem, LOL.

With Pi, I switched to Impact Gel. Got the Combo pad/navajo blanket for showing and it was heavy, but I ended up really liking it. Got a thinner one and don't like it as much. Got a thicker one at the same time I got the thin one that I could put blankets over for showing and love that one, too. The thicker ones work well for her. Debating on getting another thicker one for work or just go to Diamond Wool for a work/every day pad.

Scarlett is being ridden in, I think, mainly wool felt pads with blankets. It hasn't been a problem with her.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

5 Star all the way for me. 

I used to use Impact Gel before that. It was okay but it was rather stiff and hard in the winter months.


I tried out a friends Classic Equine ESP pad ... but it is so hard in comparison to the 5 Stars, well, there is no comparison!


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Ok. I'll confess. I use an inexpensive pad from the feed store. It's a Weaver brand. Heavy material on top. Foam in the middle. And fake sheepskin in the bottom.

Because it works.

I use woven blankets for short rides. But wanted more for long days. I had a 3/4" wool 5 Star pad. Didn't work for my horse and saddle at all. I have to a kid who was starting out with borrowed and donated everything. 

I also tried some other high end pads. I can't remember all the brands. Gave them away, too. 

I do ride a particular type of horse. High withered. Big girth. My cheaper pad is working for the ones I ride. I get some owners to bring a pad if the horse is new or here only short term. I was expecting to have to replace it after six months, but it is still good.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

boots said:


> I use an inexpensive pad from the feed store. It's a Weaver brand. Heavy material on top. Foam in the middle. And fake sheepskin in the bottom. [p] Because it works.


And that sums it up nicely. What ever works is the best pad. 

When I started out showing, I asked a more experienced person about her pad and said I wasn't sure what the best pad was. She shrugged & said,"Get what you want." Everyone has their own likes/dislikes. Every pad has pros/cons. Bottom line, get what you want with what works for your horse. Cheap or expensive, it doesn't really matter as long as it works with your horse and you like it.


----------



## gottaquarter (Jun 8, 2012)

I have a 5 Star and would love to get another one for my other horse, but they are pricey so I’m having to wait. I have also heard Todd Slone pads are very good and right up there with 5 Star. Im all for 100% wool.
https://slonesaddles.com/original-contoured-saddle-pads/


----------

